# Set 4620A rolling stock finally complete



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I picked up this 633 B&O white sided tuscan box car to complete the rolling stock for set #4620A. Now all I need is to find a deal on the coal loader.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good find. The car appears to be 1948 production based on what I can see of the coupler. I trust you are aware there are two versions of the 4620A set. The 1948 set has the 635 crane car, the 1949 set will have a 636 depressed center flat car. Both versions of this set will have a 752 coal loader, not the 752A.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, I need to find one brass weighted link to convert one end back to a link coupler. The coal loader is on my wish list and for the prices I'm seeing I'll probably have to keep on wishing.


----------

